# CCC exam - Just wanted to share that I took



## sharper (Apr 3, 2010)

Just wanted to share that I took the CCC exam last Saturday and yesterday was notified that I PASSED!!!  I am very excited and had to tell everyone!
Thanks for listening to me.
Susan CPC CCC


----------



## YLEWI2 (Apr 4, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am very happy for you!


----------



## lindseyj (Apr 8, 2010)

I am taking the CCC in june- do you think the test was harder than expected or easier? Also what kind of cases did they have?


----------



## sharper (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess it was about what I expected with the exception of the amount of E&M and NP questions.  The op reports were what you would expect, Caths, Stents, etc. There were a lot of stress and echo questions.  It covered all topics.  Good luck to you and let me know how you do!
Susan


----------



## Theresa Yeager (Apr 8, 2010)

Was the ccc exam 5 hours like the cpc exam ?  150 questions ??? Did you take any courses to prepare for it ??? 

Congrats !!!!!


----------



## sharper (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, the exam was 5 hours 40 minutes and 150 questions just like the CPC.  I didn't take any special course just studied what I had and purchased the practice test.


----------



## AshleyMartin (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you use an extra reference book that they say is allowed for Specialty Exams? And if so, what did you use?


----------



## sharper (Apr 13, 2010)

No I didn't use anything else.  I took some charts to show locations of arteries etc. but I didn't use them.


----------



## pdrgos (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pamela D. CCC*

Congrats! any help tips for me? I am taking the CCC exam this Fall. I am studying the Cardio practicum. Any tips would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## sharper (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought a book from CSI Coding Strategies, Inc. called CSI Navigator For Invasive Cardiology 2010 Edition.  It covers Cardiac Caths, Coronary Procedures, Peripheral Angio, and Peripheral Interventions.  It was a little expensive but it is wonderful.  It explains things very clearly and gives you 40 op reports to code and an answer Key.  I thought it was worth every penny as I had no problems with any of those things.  You still need to know stress test, echos, EP, etc.  On my test there were several questions re NP's.  The test is pretty well rounded covering all bases! 
Where are you taking your exam?

Good luck,
Susan


----------



## pdrgos (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pamela D., CPC*

I am taking my test in Towson through the AAPC. I am going to look into the book for an extra study guide.  I need help with NP coding too. Thanks, Pam


----------



## GBielskis (Apr 22, 2010)

*CCC Exam*

When taking and passing the Cardiac Specialty exam, how long is that good for?  I heard one year.  Does that mean you only have to complete additional CEU's to maintain it, along with the AAPC certification?

Thanks


----------



## sharper (Apr 22, 2010)

I assume that's true!  You just have to get additional CEU's each year.


----------



## dasluna (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Susan, 
Congratulations!!!!
What book did you use as your reference of your choice for the exam?


----------



## pbarrera (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job, well done:d i am taking it in november again, i think the vascular system is what got me. Any suggestions


----------

